# Crit Training



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any good training tips/protocols for crit sprint finishes....I mean, how do you train for a 60min crit and the most important part of 2 togo when the pace is 30 mph...how do you train to jump from 30 to 38-40 after a 60 min burn??


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

_velodoc_ said:


> Does anyone have any good training tips/protocols for crit sprint finishes....I mean, how do you train for a 60min crit and the most important part of 2 togo when the pace is 30 mph...how do you train to jump from 30 to 38-40 after a 60 min burn??



Do you have a power meter? There are ways to break it all down and using a power meter can help with that.

Also, typically racers don't start at 60 minutes. I think that cat 4/5 do 20 or 25 minutes, cat 3 45 to 60 minutes, and P/1/2 70 to 90 minutes (unless it's something like Superweek).


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

Ya, im posting for a friend that doesn't have a (putr!) go figure, he's done the power meter thing and is just looking to see how you guys train to drill it after 60-90 min


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sherpa23 said:


> Also, typically racers don't start at 60 minutes. I think that cat 4/5 do 20 or 25 minutes, cat 3 45 to 60 minutes, and P/1/2 70 to 90 minutes (unless it's something like Superweek).


My first cat 5 crit will be 45 minutes. I didn't know that was unusual.
Anyway, I will be doing mostly interval training. Interval rides at the time/distance of the races that im doing combined with longer, easier rides on different days. This is my first race season so this post comes with a grain of salt. good luck


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

wait... the OP's buddy has a power meter but no computer? 

how's he analyze the data (which is kinda the whole point of having a power meter) ?

but to answer the question: get fitter. you're welcome.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

What Creaky said.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> ...get fitter. you're welcome.


Why do you even ask me for training advice?? You know the secret already


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> but to answer the question: get fitter. you're welcome.


WoW....genius! you should put out an ad and charge money!! glad you're trolling the coaching forums DB!! Kind of figured the question would never get a serious response on these forums


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

FYI- he's exactly right. That's the only way you can "jump from 30 to 38-40 after a 60 min burn."


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

what creaky said. 

it doesn't matter if the race was 25mins at 20mph or 60min at 30mph. you need the training to still put out that painful effort at the end of the race. the race is ending, the pain will stop.

intervals putting out similar efforts help. high intensity, recover, high intensity, recover, rinse and repeat.


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

"Kind of figured the question would never get a serious response on these forums"

well _I_ tried. 

...that and what Creaky said.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Jeez guys, give the guy a hand. 

velodoc, a useful exercise to incorporate for crit training is form sprints. Warm up well and execute 3 sets of 5 repeats as follows: Use a flat or slightly downhill road and select a fairly large gear (I use 53x15 or 16) and start from a slow speed. Sprint out of the saddle for approximately 15 pedal revolutions. If you've got the gear right, you will begin with too much gear and by the time you hit 10 revolutions or so you will be undergeared, sprinting at a high cadence. After a few revs at this undergeared, high cadence sit down and coast. Soft pedal for 60 seconds and repeat 4 more times (set of 5). After the 5th sprint pedal easy and rest for 5-10 minutes and repeat the 5 sprint set. 

This workout will develop your ability to accelerate with the group easily, covering gaps, moving around in the group. 

Habits in the group are as important as anything you can to to improve your fitness. Try not to fall too far back in the group (anything past mid-pack) as you will need the benefits of the above workout greatly every single corner. The farther back you are, the slower you will go through the turns and the more you will have to pedal to get back up to group speed. It's easier near the front. Use the sides of the group to advance, people will come up the sides all the time and you can tag on to a wheel and get a free ride up to the front. If you're in the middle you will find yourself getting shuffled back. Always try to look a few guys ahead of where you are. You can see accelerations coming and not have to react as frantically to cover these changes in speed, this saves your legs for a moment when you decide to accelerate for your own benefit. 

If you're feeling good, try something. Jump off the front or go for a prime (you'll see..). Participate in the race and have fun.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Random question. Why not train your sprints like you would in a race? If you start a sprint over-geared in a race, you are as good as done. Also, if you don't shift during a sprint, especially in a cat4/5 race, you're probably doing it wrong.

Also, in the end, creaky is still right. If you can't stay in the top 5 for the sprint before it even begins, learning to sprint shouldn't be high on the list...



davidka said:


> Jeez guys, give the guy a hand.
> 
> velodoc, a useful exercise to incorporate for crit training is form sprints. Warm up well and execute 3 sets of 5 repeats as follows: Use a flat or slightly downhill road and select a fairly large gear (I use 53x15 or 16) and start from a slow speed. Sprint out of the saddle for approximately 15 pedal revolutions. If you've got the gear right, you will begin with too much gear and by the time you hit 10 revolutions or so you will be undergeared, sprinting at a high cadence. After a few revs at this undergeared, high cadence sit down and coast. Soft pedal for 60 seconds and repeat 4 more times (set of 5). After the 5th sprint pedal easy and rest for 5-10 minutes and repeat the 5 sprint set.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I don't think that's a random question at all. The hardest thing about crits for new racers is all the accelerations (off of corners, matching attacks) and moving around in the pack comfortably. It's not an exercise to exactly simulate a racing condition or a workout to develop a race winning sprint, it's a muscular exercise that trains the muscles to fire hard and continue up to a rapid speed. It's also a simple workout to execute/easy to remember.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Velodoc is a week or weekend training ride around*

there somewhere, most places have them. The fast crazy usually faster than most crits ride(tempo), if he can hang with them then he can start to work on sprinting. But if he gets shelled out of the back after 15 minutes or so, he just needs to get in shape.

Sounds basic and it is, because in most crits people are at or over redline a lot, look at it like this in a very basic 4 corner crit, which are 1~1.25 minute laps you will do about 17laps in a 25 minute crit. Which means that there will be four sprints per lap, that comes out to be about 65 or so sprints per race. You have to be ready for that and most newbies arent, they just do steady rides 2-4 hour long rides, which are great for endurance, but not for crits.

Anyway find the fast tempo ride and he will get better.:thumbsup:


----------

